# www.climateconvergence.org



## maus (Jul 24, 2008)

i think im going to this in eugene. im not really down with a lot of the activisty stuff but first of all i think theres going to be circus punk stuff, and its a big fun camp out in the woods, im sure therell be some good folks. its interesting how climate change/carbon emissions are realy blowing up as an issue and this kind of movement forming with groups like rising tide and the anti-air travel stuff in the uk. could definitely use some more radical perspectives injected so it doesnt just instantly mummify into some ceremonial single-issue cul de sac. anyway, someone from black mesa is going to be presenting and thats a situation close to my heart, and theres a free veggie oil bus ride from pdx down to euge which i hear is easier to hop south out of. yay!


----------

